# dust collection



## duramjames (Apr 29, 2010)

I need a good dust collection system. Do you have any recommendation's on a good system?


----------



## reprosser (Apr 30, 2010)

If you are looking for something for the whole shop, I like the ClearVue Cyclone.

Lots of info at Bill Pentz's site.

Bill's Cyclone Dust Collection Research - Home Page


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Oneida


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Depends on the size of the shop and what tools you have.
I, as many others do, own the 2hp HF system. I have it piped in my half of the garage and it does a good job all around. I have a trash can separator just before the fan.
If you have a large shop, then you may want to spend a bunch of dollars on an Onieda system. If you go that route, you can send a drawing of what you have and they will design and package it for you.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

What you need definitely will depend on the type of work you do, and the machines that you use. There are lots of good offerings out there.

For me, it was key to have an adequate machine, one that will work for all my needs.

I use a Laguna 3hp cyclone dust collector. Plenty of suction for up to two machines at a time which rarely happens. It has a remote on it which is nice too. Right now I have it portable, but in time hope to have a system piped into my shop, we'll see. LINK


----------



## duramjames (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the research site Reprosser. This is going to help a lot


----------



## duramjames (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a 22' x 22' shop. I will be using a 10" Table saw, band saw,13" planer,jointer,2 router tables, miter-box,drill press and a sanding area.I want to build furniture. I have done some custom bookshelves and cabinets in the past but I want to do some nice furniture pieces.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

That Pentz's site is without a doubt one of the best narratives on dust collection on the web!!!

Now, RICK.. *S*... dust collection for that new woodshop of yours ought to quite the challenge.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

duramjames..

up and over buddy, up and over!!! with all that gear, plumbing everything on the floor will only get in the way.


----------



## duramjames (Apr 29, 2010)

I was thinking about that and I will go up and over. Can anyone see any disadvantages to setting this thing out side my shop and buiding a wall around it. Space is a problem.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

As long as the unit itself can take being outdoors...I don't see why not.


----------



## duramjames (Apr 29, 2010)

I was tinking that I would have to make the big enough so that it would not over heat. I cannot see why the room would have to be heated . Thats why I am asking these questions. I would hate to put it in and do something stupid and ruin it.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

heat is a consideration I'm sure, but, what about the cold and moisture. Mix the two and you got a big block of sawdust ice in your machine. If you live in a temperate climate.. then I think you would be good to go. You could exhaust into some kind of mobile container for ease of disposal. Some folks even give it away. Power/wiring should not be a problem at all. Noise? ouuuuuuuu dem things do get loud. Neighbors? Any worries about someone not liking how it looks or a issue with zoning...If you're lucky, you live out in the boonies.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

some expert help, is only a click away:

Dust Collection at Penn State Industries


----------



## duramjames (Apr 29, 2010)

I live in Ky and it does get cold. I did not think about the sawdust freezing up from the moisture in it. I do live out a ways no close neighbor.I will look into how much heat I would need out there. I really need the space. i think I will just cut an opening into that space if I need to keep it heated.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

keeping the dust collector itself heated shouldn't be an issue. Jut keep the motor dry!! then exhaust your sawdust into a homemade hopper. (make 2)


----------



## duramjames (Apr 29, 2010)

Make 2? Is that so if you cannot get it empty you can keep going?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

yes... if it does freeze up on ya, and time is an issue, you got a spare to toss in there. or if you're too busy to dump the first, or if one breaks or gets damaged beyond use, Depending on just how much dust you create, you might be able to get away with just a couple of big trash cans....

Before you purchase your unit, ask the mfg. what the ambient operating temp. range is of the motor and/or is it capable of outdoor use..


----------



## duramjames (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks those are good tips. I have wanted a clean shop for a long time. I will consider all this advice. I have a lot of reading to do from the reply's that I have received. I am reading the one from Bills research there is a lot I do not know.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

There ya go brother, do your homework, ask a million questions, then more research.. I'll betcha that in the end, you'll have installed yourself a topnotch system that actually does what you expect it to do.......

its all good!!! *S*


----------



## duramjames (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks that is what I want. I have my son helping me at times and he enjoys being in the shop so I want it as healthy a place it can be.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

ahhhhhh me knows the feeling, My grandson likes to come into my shop. At just 4 yrs old, he has incredible skills! Never seen anyone get in the way like he can. Never knew there were soooooooooooooooooooo many questions, never realized I need at least 2 more eyes, Never knew that a "thump" followed by a laugh is not a good thing!! ahhh yes but like I said,,

its all good..

good luck to ya!!! keep us posted...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

duramjames said:


> I was thinking about that and I will go up and over. Can anyone see any disadvantages to setting this thing out side my shop and buiding a wall around it. Space is a problem.


Duramjames,

If you mount your DC outside your shop, it's going to "pump" the air out of your shop and this air will need to be replenished with outside air. The major issue that jumps up in *my* mind is whether or not you're going to need to heat (or cool) that air. With a 22'x22' shop, assuming you have a 10' ceiling and a 1,000 cfm DC mounted outside, you're going to be replenishing all the air in your shop every 5 minutes. Unless you want to work at near-outside air temperatures, this isn't usually practical for a home shop.

******** BACK-UP DATA BELOW **************

The numbers from here on depend upon your locale but you're going to need to add an extra 11,000 BTU/hr (two 1,500 watt portable electric heaters if you're heating with electricity) for each 10 degrees you need to warm the outside air to whatever you want your shop to be. If most of the year you work with your shop at outside temperatures this may not be a big thing.

On the other hand, if you want it 30 degrees warmer inside than outside, you'll need a 40,000 BTU gas-powered "garage heater" to warm the air. 

If have a 2,000 CFM DC and you live in a place where it gets to -20F and you want it 50F in your shop, you'll need about 150,000 BTU/hr. Check your house heater but most are in the 60,000 to 100,000 BTU range.

If the shop was heated by electricity, this would take 150,000 BTUs, which would equal 200 amps of electricity at 240V which (most homes have 100A to 200A service for the whole place). At $0.10 per kwh, you'd pay $4.80 per hour. If you used 1,500 watt heaters you'd need 32 of them, with an electric circuit for each.

The alternative would be to put on a coat (or get cold) while using the DC and then warm it up when the DC is off. This happens to me every time I open the garage door in my 2-car shop but in winter I don't work with the door open.

Keep in mind that I'm from Alaska so naturally think in heating terms. I could have been much more helpful if you'd filled out your profile to indicate where in the country you're located.


----------



## duramjames (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow! Thanks Big Jim I would never have thought of that.I would have been wondering why my heating bill went thru the roof though. I will add a small room for the unit by opening up a wall so that it will be part of the shop. Thanks, my joining this forum has been real informantive.I appreciate all of the replys I have received.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I did not see any mention of an air filtration unit in the shop. I use the Jet 1000B and think it is one of the best investments in clean air that I have. (I also use the 2hp HF unit in the garage next to my shop.) I am fortunate in that I have a walk out basement with a third garage in it next to the shop. I just cut a hole, someday soon there will be a door between them, and ran the 4" duct in. I keep the air compressor and DC unit out there, nice and quiet that way. My shop is about 425sf so I want to keep my supply of wood, and other items out there, along with my Jeep. 

BTW with the Jet running, at the end of each day I simply use the air hose and blow down the shop a couple times set the Jet to run at low speed for two hours to filter the air. Makes breathing much nicer, and there is less dust around the shop.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

A perfect example as to why to ask around on forums such as this. Two very good, very important notes to take into account. Neither of which I failed to address. The whole heat thing is a deal killer! But there has got to be a way around this??? A split system perhaps? I can't say I've ever seen one offered. Maybe just not enough of a demand for such a thing. 
Jerry's post on giving the shop a blast of air before leaving works for me. I'm slowly getting into the "habit" of doing this and it has made a dramatic improvement in the amount of dust left in my shop.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

A little digging: "exterior dust collector" "outdoor dust collection) googled:

Outside Dust Collector Details
(exterior unit "enclosed", returning air back into shop)

WoodCentral's BP Archives: Industrial Sawdust Collection for Cheap
(trade off, run time vs. heat loss)

Dust Collection - my latest two cents worth - Sawmill Creek
(post by Bill Pentz)

Dust Collection Information: FAQs
(very brief but thorough review on DC'ing systems and process's)

just a couple of the available online references available. Quite a bit of into to be certain. IMHO it appears that a split system is absolutely doable, BUT you only gain noise reduction since the bags are still in the shop, thereby space savings are pretty much negated. An "enclosed" unit outside with a return air system incorporated _seems_ to be the best option. Sounds doable at best. I can see where the outside systems have a huge advantage in keeping the real fine dust outside instead of recycling back into the shop, however that dust has to collect somewhere, and in an enclosed system, I don't know that this would be such a great idea....Given the brevity of my searching, I'm sure there is a way to do whatcha wanna do. I'd make a few phone calls to the experts...and go from there..


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

James,

One option may be to mount the main unit outside, with final filtration inside. I've attached a picture of Oneida's Gorilla and if the square transition from the cyclone to the final filter was removed from the cyclone and extended, the noise of the motor would be outside, as would be the majority of wood / dust removal. You'd still have to figure out solutions for moisture, etc. but it's a start.

I'm sure others have done this long before I thought of it, but I wanted to mention it.

Jim


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

My old shop had no dust control at all, aside from a sixteen gallon vacuum, which I used after the fact. To help the situation, I installed two squirrel cages I got free from a heating and air conditioning place. One had a three speed control and the other was a single, full throttle unit. Of course, both exhausted straight outside. I installed an opening window in my door to deal with the need for air exchange, or just left the door ajar and when I turned one or both fans on, the door automatically opened.

The three speed unit was the go to unit for daily projects. On hot days, I'd turn one or both units on and get a nice air flow through the shop. In the winter, I, unsuccessfully, attempted to warm the neighborhood, in short bursts.

Occasionally, I'd fire up the electric leaf blower, turn on both fans and give the shop a good "cleaning." It was amazing how much air the two fans removed because the visibility of the shop was notable affected when I did this, but it cleared within a few minutes. When done, dust had been notable reduced.

I never realized how effective this dust removal system was until I opened the garage door just after completing a clean up. Though it was in the middle of a bright summer day, it appeared we were experiencing severe overcast. This was due to a very notable dust cloud moving through the neighborhood. Though the neighbors let me live (I was in a dip and they may not have realized who the evil doer was), I was more careful about my cleaning processes after that.


----------



## denisemichelen (Jan 3, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> That Pentz's site is without a doubt one of the best narratives on dust collection on the web!!!
> 
> can u give me website for Pentz's - ty


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

lam23m said:


> TwoSkies57 said:
> 
> 
> > That Pentz's site is without a doubt one of the best narratives on dust collection on the web!!!
> ...


----------



## mobilepaul (Apr 14, 2010)

Clear Vue is out of business as of May 01. 

Depending on how much money you want to spend, you could go with the 2hp harbor freight single stage DC for 139.00 (coupon in the new wood mag) and do the Wynn 35a .5 micron filter mod for 106.00 35A Series Cartridge Kit and the phil thein-based trashcan separator. Have 400 bucks in it, maybe.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Here you go, Denise.. Bill's Personal Pages - Home Page It's a great site!!


----------



## ozark fred (Dec 3, 2009)

Putting the dust collector outside to gain space and cut down on the sound level in the shop is a good idea but be sure the exhaust air goes back in the shop or you will loose 1000 cfm or so of heated (air conditioned) air. This requires a sub micron final filter and, probably, a sawdust level sensor in the collection container which will likely be out of sight.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Fred. Welcome to the RouterForums. Thanks for becoming a member of our community.


----------



## gleranjam (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi, I'm new at this, so bear with me.

From what I have been able to get from the group is that yes, you should be able to put the dust collector outside of the main shop (to save on noise and space), but it would be more economical to have the return air sent back into the shop to keep the heating bills down. The other thing that was important is condensation, or worse, frozen condensation. I am building a shop and it will be attached to my house and be about 23x23 when completed. This forum has been very helpful. 
Thanks

Barry


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

There's a couple of other issues that were glossed over but are also important. Your dust collector switches and motor are almost assuredly not "rainproof", so keeping them physically separated from rain (sprinklers, etc.) and snow are very important also.

The second is if you place the DC outdoors without the exhaust air being returned to the shop, you must otherwise find a way to that much air to get into the shop, such as leaving a door or fair-sized window open. With a large (2,000cfm) DC, a 2'x3' window would suck air at 3.5 mph through it to replace the exhausted air; a 12"x18" window about 14 mph.

If you do not open any make-up air windows, etc. and your DC was able to draw 6" of vacuum in your shop, it would exert 30#/square foot against your walls and windows. If the shop was tightly sealed, it would be higher. I don't know what the design rating for walls is supposed to be but here in Alaska, roofs are supposed to be designed for 55#/square foot in case of deep snow in winter. Nothing "chicken-little" here unless your shop walls are cheaply made but still.. It's kinda like leaving your headlights on intentionally after you turn off your car to "test" your battery on a regular basis... why? <g>


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Barry. Welcome to the RouterForums. Glad you joined our community of woodworkers


----------

